# Configure Liquid Smooth for battery life / secondly, performance



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

My current recommendations for battery life are as follows: 3.8.0 exp 1 (Lean Kernel)(imoseyon)

this started as an IRC question & i decided i'd like to have something as a reference for those who'd like to maximize battery life with their respective setups. Feel free to post some screen shots of your battery life to show others your sucess! 

battery 101 - cut the services (not in use) off ! 

How to configure Lean Kernel for optimal battery and secondly performance

Please download / flash your mods ROM / kernel / also flash lean tweaks (jakebites)

inside Lean Tweaks:
`enable 'File system speedup' (aka mount disc noatime)
`enable zram
`enable SD card speedup (set to base 2048)
this will all take effect once you reboot (it uses init.d scripts which require a reboot)
`Go to kernel menu > set customer vibration value > set vibration (/haptic) to 1000

install franco.kernel.apk
https://play.google....m.franco.kernel

Not only do I use franco.Kernel apk for access to Franco's latest releases, I also use it for functionalities:
Sqlite defrag on boot,
Disable logger
Set max freq for s/o 
Etc!

go straight to system settings > more > *tick* NFC on [off]
next, disable logcats: liquid control > prop modder > *tick* disable logcats (also within franco.kernel.apk *tick* turn off logger)
liquid control > general > *tick* boot animation on [off] ; android bugmailer *tick* on [off] ; Check in service on [off] *tick*

best to _manually_ toggle 3G / SYNC / LTE / GPS / bluetooth (obviously) as they are not in use - these are some of the biggest battery thieves unless you wantto use powersaver;

Power saver optimal settings:
~powermode: power saver / default
~by request (thanks terryrook) here are some preferred powersaver settings (top to bottom)
*tick* enable powersaver [on] off
Screen off action: *tick* [data off]
data action delay: [10 mins] (should be tailored to your preference (this is a great baseline)
Sync action:[ Autosync Off (delayed)]
Time Interval: [12 hrs] (i prefer this / + syncing each time i want my mail etc)
Screen-off Wifi action: [untouched]
Sync data usage: [Prefer Wifi]
Sync mobile data preferences: Prefer 3G

set your brightness with the slider to your liking - i stay in the area of 50%. Display = #1 battery hog

~Governor InteractiveX (interactive for additional stability)
~Max freq: 1650 (highest stable freq for your device) ( my thinking is the quicker the info is processed, the less processing time)(works for me) (you may want to experiment with this!)
~Min freq: 350 (as franco once said, less disatance between min / max = less time spent switching frequencies)
default IO sechduler

lastly for now, remmeber that your GPU settings will greatly affect batery life! i keep my gpu at 307 unless i dgaf about battery at time (for LK inside terminal simply type $su [enter]; $oc gpu 0 [enter]

if you're using set on boot, make _certain _that you have (lets say feature A) feature A set on boot for instance within _either _franco.Kernel.apk OR leantweaks. if you have feature A set on boot in both franco.Kernel & leantweaks, you will end up negating any battery benefits.. bc the system expending energy uselessly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice, Amplified!


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, those settings you listed are working awesome so far!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you kindly for this! I'm gonna give these tips a shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

which irc channel?


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome job bro! thanks


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 11, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> which irc channel?


liquids irc


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Very pleased that you guys are all benefiting from these little tips. As i pick up anything relevant i'll add it in for sure. Also i'll be over here periodically cking the thread out. Don't forget to click the thanks button if you like


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

mistermojorizin said:


> which irc channel?


irc.freenode.net
#liquids


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

guys, 3.8 is gonna be a real game changer for this device. masterpiece

Edit: lol, IMO threw me off (jj)- stand corrected.. 3.8.0 exp 1


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> Thank you kindly for this! I'm gonna give these tips a shot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't forget to use the thanks button if you want to say thanks !  Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I used your tips with popcorn kernel and it seems to be working great so far! Oh and I pushed thanks







lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Lean Kernel is doing wonders for me compared to Franco. 4 hours on screen time compared to 2 hours max with Franco. Loving Lean Kernel. Can't wait for 3.8!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running these settings to the letter but I also know what works good for your phone may work like crap for mine, still very useful tips. There are a couple of things I wasn't able to find, one of them was in Liquid settings, it was... hang on let me check. Check in service. Is that in maps or something or are you on a 1.5 RC ?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I'm running these settings to the letter but I also know what works good for your phone may work like crap for mine, still very useful tips. There are a couple of things I wasn't able to find, one of them was in Liquid settings, it was... hang on let me check. Check in service. Is that in maps or something or are you on a 1.5 RC ?


That's in propmodder

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> That's in propmodder
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Thank You


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

terryrook said:


> I'm running these settings to the letter but I also know what works good for your phone may work like crap for mine, still very useful tips. There are a couple of things I wasn't able to find, one of them was in Liquid settings, it was... hang on let me check. Check in service. Is that in maps or something or are you on a 1.5 RC ?


Coming soon -- updating thread with moAr batt tips + adding nifty bullets to thread for visibility!!


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet man! By the way, thanks for turning me back to LK. I used franco again for one day and notice some decent battery drain, but the biggest killer for me is the fact that interactiveX isn't available. On LK with IX my phone runs super smooth at 230mhz, and while I am using my phone it just seems to drain much slower. Idle times are similar, but active use has a huge difference.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Sweet man! By the way, thanks for turning me back to LK. I used franco again for one day and notice some decent battery drain, but the biggest killer for me is the fact that interactiveX isn't available. On LK with IX my phone runs super smooth at 230mhz, and while I am using my phone it just seems to drain much slower. Idle times are similar, but active use has a huge difference.


This thread wasn't created with the purpose of getting anyone switched to LK. That said, most folks here enjoy flashing different mods to their phones, ultimately i am just pleased that you are enjoying your device. Cheers!

Edit:
Going to be adding some snazzy dots / lines & other punctuation fun to clean up the OP :-D

also, in just for clarification, i wil also (tonight) be covering the rest of the possible tweaks / relevant settings that i mayve missed for the first post


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

amplified said:


> This thread wasn't created with the purpose of getting anyone switched to LK. That said, most folks here enjoy flashing different mods to their phones, ultimately i am just pleased that you are enjoying your device. Cheers!
> 
> Edit:
> Going to be adding some snazzy dots / lines & other punctuation fun to clean up the OP :-D


Nah man you told me about it in the IRC a few days ago!


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Nah man you told me about it in the IRC a few days ago!


More of an FYI for the general public type of post


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

with 1.4 I could'nt flash fauxs kernel to save my life







wonder why?


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Maybe im just tired but where it says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] less disatance between min / max = less time spent switching frequencies)"

Then shouldnt min/max be close rather than 350-1650

Someone care to explain?

Edit: Also amplified what is your opinion of smart reflex on leantweaks[/background]


----------



## jayxpx (Jan 4, 2012)

I just like this! I am about to test now but i straight up like this!

P.S. I hit like


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Maybe im just tired but where it says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] less disatance between min / max = less time spent switching frequencies)"
> 
> Then shouldnt min/max be close rather than 350-1650
> 
> ...


Bump 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Bump again


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Maybe im just tired but where it says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] less disatance between min / max = less time spent switching frequencies)"
> 
> Then shouldnt min/max be close rather than 350-1650
> 
> ...


I think he was talking more about using frequencies lower than 350mhz. Although, technically, you would be right as well. Franco (kernel dev) 'was' recommending starting at 700mhz for awhile, but I think he backed off on that. I don't see much improvement going over 1200mhz, or under 350mhz, but to each their own, right...

Edit: If I ever do have a processor intensive task, I might thing about going higher than 1200mhz (just to save me some time), but then I would put it back after the task is complete. I've overclocked every single android phone I've had, with the exception of this GNex. I just don't think it's necessary on this one.


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think he was talking more about using frequencies lower than 350mhz. Although, technically, you would be right as well. Franco (kernel dev) 'was' recommending starting at 700mhz for awhile, but I think he backed off on that. I don't see much improvement going over 1200mhz, or under 350mhz, but to each their own, right...
> 
> Edit: If I ever do have a processor intensive task, I might thing about going higher than 1200mhz (just to save me some time), but then I would put it back after the task is complete. I've overclocked every single android phone I've had, with the exception of this GNex. I just don't think it's necessary on this one.


If anything I have underclocked for the sake of battery life...


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Alright cool and whats Your opinion on smart reflex? good or bad?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Alright cool and whats Your opinion on smart reflex? good or bad?


It's a failed experiment imo


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Alright cool and whats Your opinion on smart reflex? good or bad?


I don't really know what all SmartReflex does behind the scenes, or how it does what it does.

I don't see it as being bad, although I could see how it might not be good (theoretically). I have read in a few places that undervolting actually has very little impact on battery life. With that said, I could see how SmartReflex could be worse on battery life. If it's using cpu power to check if it can undervolt often enough, that could potentially offset the battery saving effects of undervolting itself.

I do like that you can check what SmartReflex calibrates voltages to. Then manually undervolt them yourself with those values, if you want to.

I will be testing my battery life with SmartReflex turned off for a little while. So I'll report back in my thread (Signature) in a few days.

Edit: Grammar... Also, just doing a little reading on it, SmartReflex appears to do much more than simply undervolting!
http://www.ti.com/general/docs/wtbu/wtbuproductcontent.tsp?templateId=6123&navigationId=12845&contentId=53245


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> I think he was talking more about using frequencies lower than 350mhz. Although, technically, you would be right as well. Franco (kernel dev) 'was' recommending starting at 700mhz for awhile, but I think he backed off on that. I don't see much improvement going over 1200mhz, or under 350mhz, but to each their own, right...
> 
> Edit: If I ever do have a processor intensive task, I might thing about going higher than 1200mhz (just to save me some time), but then I would put it back after the task is complete. I've overclocked every single android phone I've had, with the exception of this GNex. I just don't think it's necessary on this one.


Have been testing this all week ( info in all of these posts) edit to follow

Smart reflex is for those of us who are a bit lazy  manual undervolting will always be more stable / etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Amplified can you recommend any settings for under volt?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Amplified can you recommend any settings for under volt?


Depends on your kernel, but I'd say keep going -50mv until you can't go anymore. Undervolting generally doesn't help me out, but I still go -75 always


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Amplified can you recommend any settings for under volt?


Start with a 50 ma drop then every few hours drop it 25 ma until your phone starts rebooting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

mV......sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

By the way guys, interactiveX seemed to be a little better on battery but interactive seems much smoother and polished. I know interactive has had some improvements that IX hasn't gotten yet but it mainly seems like IX puts my phone at the lowest freq almost always, and the Max on occasion, and that's it. Being at 230mhz is alright and great on battery but makes a sightly laggy experience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

amplified said:


> Start with a 50 ma drop then every few hours drop it 25 ma until your phone starts rebooting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So my min is 230 and Max is 920. So do I under volt 230.920 and everything on between


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> By the way guys, interactiveX seemed to be a little better on battery but interactive seems much smoother and polished. I know interactive has had some improvements that IX hasn't gotten yet but it mainly seems like IX puts my phone at the lowest freq almost always, and the Max on occasion, and that's it. Being at 230mhz is alright and great on battery but makes a sightly laggy experience.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


A couple builds ago, imoseyon ramped up the performance on interactive & kept interactiveX the same. Myself & a few others were getting some lag on temple run with both. So I contacted him & he decided to just make interactive more for performance & interactiveX more for battery life.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Update to this OP on the way tomorrow. Going to go into details on setting launcher up for performance/ battery life. Any apex / nova users?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable (May 25, 2012)

amplified said:


> Update to this OP on the way tomorrow. Going to go into details on setting launcher up for performance/ battery life. Any apex / nova users?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Apex here, great guide


----------



## PapiJumpable (May 25, 2012)

Ok, so I did all this. And when I rebooted my screen's brightness turned down so much that I can't see my screen, barely. I'm actually sitting in the toilet in my school with the lights turned off so that I can see what I type. (tapatalk)

Any help? Unusable as it is now. 
P. S. The screen has a shade of purple.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

> Ok, so I did all this. And when I rebooted my screen's brightness turned down so much that I can't see my screen, barely. I'm actually sitting in the toilet in my school with the lights turned off so that I can see what I type. (tapatalk)
> 
> Any help? Unusable as it is now.
> P. S. The screen has a shade of purple.
> ...


update Franco.kernel app dog, known bug. You might have to reset your gamma after to get the colors right. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## PapiJumpable (May 25, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> update Franco.kernel app dog, known bug. You might have to reset your gamma after to get the colors right. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Thx


----------



## pdxnexus (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks this is awesome best I've had in the time I've had this phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Liquidsmooth has premade init scripts for the system and sdcard speed mods(most roms have added that as well such as aokp and gummy), the sdcard one is changeable in propmodder. I'd also recommend the aggressive minfree mod for battery life as it will kill off background services much more quickly. Also I've recently added preset smartreflex tuner which will have smartreflex calculate lower voltages than normal which can also save battery life. As far as zram goes it shouldn't have an impact on battery life either way, just adds ram using swap. If people here use leantweaks I'd like to see how the battery life may be when using the new screen on scheduler tweaks as well which is more of a performance mod.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Derp


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Mods, del plz


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Del


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Word

Im on it  dont mind the ten posts

Upcoming post will be on M4 guys! Enjoying M4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

